#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Sorteio de 5 vagas em Curso de Linux

## srgnetwork

Olá pessoal, estamos sorteando 5 vagas no curso Linux Beginner.
O sorteio vai acontecer nesta sexta-feira dia 12/06.
Para se cadastrar acesse http://www.treinamentolinux.com.br e clique no link webcast.

----------


## Acronimo

onde se cadastra?

----------


## srgnetwork

Para se cadastrar no webcast acesse http://www.treinamentolinux.com.br/webcast
Lá você vai encontrar dois eventos, escolha o evento que deseja participar ou os dois.
Para as regras do sorteio e para concorrer a vaga no curso você tem que acessar o facebook - https://www.facebook.com/treinamento...54246121296652

----------

